# Empfehlungen MTB-Shops in/um Köln



## Jxn (23. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das biken die letzte Zeit für mich wiederentdeckt, vielleicht hatte die erzwungene Änderung des Freizeit-Verhaltens dahin gehend ja auch einen positiven Effekt.

Mein altes Jugend-Mtb ist jedoch etwas klein, hat schon fast 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel und die eine oder andere Komponente müsste selbst für die einfacheren Trails in Richtung Bergisches dringend überholt werden. Außerdem ist das gute Stück als Rigid-Bike auf 26“ zwar traumhaft leicht, im Gelände allerdings nicht unbedingt komfortabel zu fahren.

Daher möchte ich mir ein neues Rad anschaffen, habe aber aufgrund 0 Erfahrung in dem Bereich in den letzten 15 Jahren sowie einer für meine Größe recht kurze Schrittlänge bedenken bzgl eines Onlinekaufs.

Um dann mal zum Punkt zu kommen:
Kann jemand gute Bike-Shops hier in/um Köln empfehlen? Ich war schon bei zwei normalen Fahrradgeschäften hier ums Eck, allerdings schienen die von der Materie auch nicht mehr Ahnung zu haben als ich nach 2 Wochen Google.

hinsichtlich Google: habe ich natürlich schon bemüht, allerdings sollte man ja auch Rezensionen auf Google und co mit vorsichtig genießen.

falls relevant: ich suche nach einem trailtauglichem Hardtail, Fully wird bei Ggf irgendwann ausreichenden Können angeschafft.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## GuidoM (23. April 2020)

Ich schmeiß mal Breuer´s in den Raum (Köln Longerich)








						Breuers Bikebahnhof
					

Breuers Bikebahnhof ist dein erster Ansprechpartner für hochwertige E-Bike und Fahrräder im Kölner Raum.



					bikebahnhof.de
				




Große Auswahl und Möglichkeit in der Halle zu testen bietet B.O.C (Ehrenfeld)








						Fahrrad Filiale Köln | B.O.C.
					

Fahrradladen B.O.C. Köln ✅ Indoor-Teststrecke ✅ Kostenlose Erstinspektion ✅ Geld-Zurück-Garantie ✅ Zufriedenheitsgarantie ✅ Qualifiziertes Fachpersonal ✅ Jetzt entdecken!




					www.boc24.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff1337 (23. April 2020)

Breuer's Bikebahnhof kannte ich noch nicht. danke dafür 

ich war mal vor Jahren bei McTrek in Deutz/Poll. Eher ein Outdoorladen. Erinnere mich aber, dass die ne Menge Mountainbikes dort hatten.






						Outdoor Shop für Wandern, Camping & Fernreise
					

Outdoor-Bekleidung & Ausrüstung jetzt bei McTREK online kaufen ➽  große Auswahl ✓ schneller Versand ✓ Online & in über 30 Filialen ✓




					www.mctrek.de


----------



## Jxn (23. April 2020)

Vielen Dank schon mal für das Feedback, zu Breuers wollte ich die Tage mal. Hat ja wieder auf seit Dienstag.



Steff1337 schrieb:


> Breuer's Bikebahnhof kannte ich noch nicht. danke dafür
> 
> ich war mal vor Jahren bei McTrek in Deutz/Poll. Eher ein Outdoorladen. Erinnere mich aber, dass die ne Menge Mountainbikes dort hatten.
> 
> ...



meinst du eventuell das „Cycle Werx“ nebenan? In der McTrek Filiale hab ich schon erschreckend viel Geld für Trekking-/Campingausrüstung ausgegeben die letzten Jahre, Fahrräder habe ich glaube dabei aber eher nicht gesehen


----------



## NiklasR (23. April 2020)

Das Problem ist, dass es zwar inzwischen erfreulich viele interessante Trail- und Enduro-Hardtails gibt, doch die Chance einen Händler zu finden der dann davon mehr als eine Marke stehen hat.. ich glaub das wird dir (nicht nur) im näheren Umfeld nicht gelingen.-Falls doch, lass es mich wissen, bin sehr happy mit meinem, aber immer neugierig in diese Richtung. Wie groß bist du denn?-bzw was verstehst du unter kurzer Innenbeinlänge? Ich hab da direkt ein paar Räder im Kopf ;-) !  Viele Grüße


----------



## Jxn (24. April 2020)

Ich habe die Schrittlänge heute morgen noch mal nachgemessen (bzw. nachmessen lassen), da scheint es das letzte mal zu einem Missverständnis bei meiner Freundin gekommen zu sein bis zu welcher Buchkante denn zu messen ist. 

dann ist das Verhältnis doch relativ normal, bei einer Körpergröße von rund 181 cm liegt die Schrittlänge bei ca 85/86cm. Das vorherige Ergebnis mit 78cm hatte auch schon Zweifel am Körperbau aufkommen lassen.




NiklasR schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es zwar inzwischen erfreulich viele interessante Trail- und Enduro-Hardtails gibt, doch die Chance einen Händler zu finden der dann davon mehr als eine Marke stehen hat.. ich glaub das wird dir (nicht nur) im näheren Umfeld nicht gelingen.



das Gefühl habe ich zumindest bei den Online-Auftritten der „spezialisierten“ Shops hier auch, wobei das evtl auch in der Natur der Sache liegen mag.

was könntest du denn an Rädern empfehlen? Preislich bin ich relativ flexibel, bin kein Fan von billig und dann zweimal kaufen. Ich würde mich ja grundsätzlich auch zu einem Fully überreden lassen, ich glaube aber hier in der Region macht das als „Primär-Bike“ eher wenig Sinn und wäre auch dem Können nur begrenzt angemessen. außerdem hatte ich mehrfach gelesen dass man auf den HTs doch sauberer die entsprechenden Fahrtechniken lernt (oder lernen muss).

Vg


----------



## NiklasR (24. April 2020)

Commencal Meta-HT Essential, Nukeproof Scout 275 Comp/Expert, diverse Ragley (Mmmbop, BluePig, Marley 1.0, Piglet), Dartmoor Hornet, Vitus Sentier 275 VR/VRX, ... so in der Art ;-) , gibt aber noch paar mehr!
Bei den Ragleys verhält es sich so, dass die 4 Bikes eigentlich nur 2 Geometrien haben, einmal eher Hardcore-Enduro (Mmmbop, Blue Pig) und einmal eher Trail- bis Endurohardtail (Marley 1.0, Piglet), sind quasi je eine Alu und eine Stahlvariante, wobei die Stahl etwas besser ausgestattet und daher auch etwas teurer ist..
Ja und bei deinen Maßen (die meinen ähneln), kommst du dann vor die Qual der Wahl ob M oder L das richtige für dich ist..
Zu einem Fully werde ich dich nicht überreden, versprochen  !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2020)

Jxn schrieb:


> dann ist das Verhältnis doch relativ normal, bei einer Körpergröße von rund 181 cm liegt die Schrittlänge bei ca 85/86cm. Das vorherige Ergebnis mit 78cm hatte auch schon Zweifel am Körperbau aufkommen lassen.



Hey das nennt sich "Eifler-Bauform" ... hab bei 180m ne SL von 80 .... Eifler halt ... kurze Beine langer ..... 

Werfe mal das Radon Cragger und Cube Reaction TM in den Ring. Preislich recht interessant, und von Kölle biste auch mal schnell im Megastore in Bonn


----------



## Schn33fraese (24. April 2020)

Ja, den Bike Megastore in Bonn hätte ich auch in den Ring geworfen, ansonsten noch Fahrrad XXL in Sankt Augustin. Es gibt auch noch Cycle Werx am deutzer Hafen (neben Mc Treck). Koblenz ist auch nicht soo weit weg. ein Freund ist direkt zu Canyon und hat sich sein Bike dort abgeholt und vorher probegefahren.


----------



## Jxn (26. April 2020)

Vielen Dank schon mal für den ganzen Input 

im Cycle Werx war ich Freitag nach der Arbeit schon mal kurz gucken, die haben an HTs fast nichts mehr da. Heute war ich bei Breuers, aber auch da gabs praktisch nur noch das Chisel. Zwar nett, aber wie schon angesprochen mit 29“ bei L denke zu groß und könnte schnell schmerzhaft werden beim abspringen aufs Oberrohr ...

bei dem Shop beim Neptunbad bin Ich das Ghost Kato mit 27,5“ gefahren, das war ok aber hat mich jetzt auch nicht umgehauen, und auch da gabs sonst nicht wirklich ne Alternative. Ich denke ich fahr die Woche nachmittags mal nach Bonn in den Megastorw gucken, danke für den Tipp.

Ansonsten versuche ich die Tipps mal „live“ zu sehen soweit möglich. Das Nukeproof Scout gefällt mir richtig gut, in Düsseldorf gibt’s wohl auch einen Händler der die Marke grundsätzlich führt. Und auch das vorgeschlagene Radon Cragger sieht interessant aus.

Sind die 29“ Räder eigentlich wirklich viel „besser“ wie gefühlt überall empfohlen? Kommt mir sehr ungewohnt vor, mag aber natürlich auch daran liegen dass ich die 26“ gewohnt bin


----------



## Edged (26. April 2020)

Um es mit einer etwas provozierenden Metapher zu formulieren:

29" fährt sich wie ein SUFF
26" fährt sich wie ein Mini Cooper
*Canyon wäre mein Vorschlag; wohne aber auch fast nebenan.
Dann Radon in Bonn - oder Rose in Bocholt ist immer eine Reise wert.
Bei allen dreien dürfte die Auswahl üppig sein. Bei 26" aber eher nicht. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jxn (26. April 2020)

ich glaube das kam falsch an, ich trenne mich schon von 26“. Nur ob 27,5 oder 29  

Bonn steht auf dem Plan, Canyon hat glaube noch zu. Ein Bekannter meinte die nutzen wohl die Situation und renovieren den Showroom, das können aber auch alternative Fakten sein 



Edged schrieb:


> Um es mit einer etwas provozierenden Metapher zu formulieren:
> 
> 29" fährt sich wie ein SUFF
> 26" fährt sich wie ein Mini Cooper



wenn ich also lieber im Z4 als im Q7 unterwegs bin nehm ich wohl besser die 27,5er


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2020)

Jxn schrieb:


> 27,5 oder 29



Lese raus das du wohl eher im bergischen fährst. Da gehts ja oft steil und gerade runter. Auch wenn du sonst ein eher "touriger" Fahrer bist würd ich dir zum 29er raten. Wobei die mittlerweile ja schon recht nahe an 27.5er sind was Wendigkeit angeht. Nachteile hat man meiner Meinung nach nur noch in extremst engen Serpentinen die ohne Umsetzen nicht fahrbar sind. Hier können wenige cm Radstand ein unterschied machen. 29er gehen halt besser gerade aus.


----------



## Jxn (28. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Info @schraeg 

ich war gestern auf dem Heimweg noch mal beim Cycle Werx, die Beratung fand ich gar nicht so schlecht. Zumindest wurde nicht direkt versucht mir das letzte HT im Laden anzudrehen sondern empfohlen die Tage noch mal wieder zu kommen, dann hätten sie das Modell auch wieder in M da. Allerdings wäre das Modell (Scott Scale) jetzt nicht wirklich das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte und fühlt sich im P/L Verhältnis auch nicht unbedingt optimal an (Irgendwo subjektiv, wirklich genau beurteilen kann ich das am Ende noch nicht). Für meine angedachten Einsätze mit durchaus mal bergab und etwas ruppigeres Gelände wurde mir sonst ein touren fully empfohlen, „das wäre mit HT ja auch Quatsch“ 

kennt jemand die Veloküche in Ehrenfeld? Die führen wohl Orbea, das Laufey sieht ganz interessant aus.

Mir wäre ein lokaler Support eigentlich wichtig, ich hab zwar keine zwei linken Hände bin da erfahrungstechnisch aber vor 20 Jahren ohne Federung und mit V-Brakes stehen geblieben. Dass es die Räder online günstiger gibt würde ich in Kauf nehmen, aber nur deswegen was eigentlich ungewolltes kaufen  sind „Routine“ Service/Reparaturen auch bei neuer Technik mit etwas einlesen etc. auch selbst gut zu erledigen?


----------



## on any sunday (28. April 2020)

Jxn schrieb:


> Für meine angedachten Einsätze mit durchaus mal bergab und etwas ruppigeres Gelände wurde mir sonst ein touren fully empfohlen, „das wäre mit HT ja auch Quatsch“



Durchs Bergische mit dem HT, vollkommener Quatsch. Das Laufey sieht schon brauchbar aus.


----------



## Steff1337 (28. April 2020)

Moin!
die Veloküche führt Orbea Räder, allerdings meiner Erinnerung nach zu urteilen sehr viel Rennrad, Gravel uund City Bikes. Ich war zuletzt im Dezember da und habe ein Rondo Ruut getestet. Momentan haben die Abverkauf und 20% auf ihre Räder. Vllt hast du Glück und  es ist ein Laufey dabei...


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2020)

Jxn schrieb:


> Service/Reparaturen auch bei neuer Technik mit etwas einlesen etc. auch selbst gut zu erledigen?


Wenn man keine 2 linken Hände hat eigentlich kein Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TehNooby (30. April 2020)

bike area cologne - Startseite
		


Giant, Norco, Santa Cruz etc. Führen nur Mountainbikes und haben auch ausreichend Ahnung von der Materie


----------



## Jxn (1. Mai 2020)

Danke auch für die ganzen restlichen Tipps, ich hab mir den Montag frei genommen und klapper die verschiedenen Shops mal in Ruhe ab. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und finde irgendwo was.


----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2020)

Für Orbea ist in Brühl noch ein guter Laden.

Ist von Köln ja auch ums eck 

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Für Orbea ist in Brühl noch ein guter Laden.
> 
> Ist von Köln ja auch ums eck
> 
> Grüße


Welcher denn?  Gibt ja durchaus mehrere, für die kidsräder zwar nicht mehr akut interessant, liebäugele aber immer noch mit dem gravvel Bike für zur Arbeit und lange Touren abseits der Straße, da sind die 28mm max an meinem Straßen Rahmen doch etwas wenig...


----------



## Steff1337 (1. Mai 2020)

Jxn schrieb:


> Danke auch für die ganzen restlichen Tipps, ich hab mir den Montag frei genommen und klapper die verschiedenen Shops mal in Ruhe ab. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und finde irgendwo was.



Veloküche hat vorgestern dicht gemacht. Die 20% waren tatsächlich Abverkauf. Kannst also von der Liste streichen.

Bike area cologne habe ich noch nie gehört, scheint aber ich muss da mal hin


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2020)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Veloküche hat vorgestern dicht gemacht. Die 20% waren tatsächlich Abverkauf. Kannst also von der Liste streichen.
> 
> Bike area cologne habe ich noch nie gehört, scheint aber ich muss da mal hin


Woher hast du die Info? Laut Homepage haben die montags zu, aber sonst keine Info einer schließung .


----------



## Steff1337 (1. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre da jeden Tag dran vorbei und war am Donnerstag, letzten Abverkaufstag, da. Es gab nen Zettel auf dem Stand, dass ihre Werkstatt ab 15.05. woanders wieder öffnen würde (wo weiss ich nicht mehr).


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2020)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Ich fahre da jeden Tag dran vorbei und war am Donnerstag, letzten Abverkaufstag, da. Es gab nen Zettel auf dem Stand, dass ihre Werkstatt ab 15.05. woanders wieder öffnen würde (wo weiss ich nicht mehr).


Ok dicht machen klang jetzt ein wenig anders... Aber auch einen Hinweis auf Umzug hab ich auf der HP nicht gefunden ... Mhhh


----------



## thommy88 (2. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ok dicht machen klang jetzt ein wenig anders... Aber auch einen Hinweis auf Umzug hab ich auf der HP nicht gefunden ... Mhhh



Bei der Veloküche haben wir auch das Rad für unsere große gekauft. Fand den Laden super. Hier der Hinweis auf Facebook. Findet wohl jetzt alles über den Standort der Werkstatt statt.





__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					de-de.facebook.com
				





_*Liebe Freunde und Kunden,
unser Geschäft in der Wißmannstr. 40 ist für immer geschlossen.
Wir bleiben aber für Euch weiterhin in Sachen Fahrradverkauf, Reparatur und Service in der Overbeckstr 41-47 da.
Durch den Umzug und Umbau bleibt die Werkstatt vorübergehend bis zum 18. Mai geschlossen.

Eure Veloküche*_


----------



## matzerium (4. Mai 2020)

Ich kann Breuers Bikebahnhof, Bike Area Cologne und Veloküche auch sehr empfehlen. Hab mit allen schon zu tun gehabt und wurde da noch nicht enttäuscht. Wobei Bike Area Cologne schon sehr auf die Edelmarken spezialisiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (4. Mai 2020)

Falls du nach bonn Fährtst, fahr nicht samstags, oder wenn es nicht anders geht dann Samstag abend, da waren die vergangenen Wochenenden wohl abartige schlangen vor dem Laden. Gehe dort immer nur unter der Woche abends hin, dann hab ich meine Ruhe


----------



## Jxn (4. Mai 2020)

In Bonn war ich eben, da ist selbst montags vormittags die Hölle los. Das Cragger gibt’s aktuell aber wohl nicht in M, steht nur in S und L im Laden. Breuers war ich schon, Bike area muss ich die Woche mal nach der Arbeit hin. Veloküche hat ja aktuell zu.

Eig wollte ich mir das Laufey H10 zulegen, nur aktuell nicht zu bekommen. Mit „Händlerbikes“ in die Richtung wird man ja auch nicht gerade überhäuft, evtl bestell ich doch einfach nen On-One


----------

